
Dashboards 101: Basics of a Great Dashboard for Big Data - eduscr
https://blog.panoply.io/dashboard-101-basics-of-a-great-dashboard
======
eduscr
A dashboard is a tool to see at-a-glance the insights and performance of an
organization through a set of KPIs according to particular business
objectives/processes.

